# this car surprises me everyday



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have had the SER since Sept, and winter just rolled in so no chance to really test the car out. Well this week after taking a couple friends for a spirited ride they were so impressed they set up a race between the ser and their buddy's 88 mustang lx. from the factory they only made 225 bhp, but this car is lowered on weld drag wheels, weld front runners, lowered, pro 5.0 shifter, many of the bolt ons, and all emissions removed, with a mac full exhaust, and 3.73 or 4.10 gears forget what they told me.
We must have raced every combination imaginable, from a dig, 1st gear roll on, 2nd , 3, 5th etc. I had this car covered every single race, even once when i messed shifting 3rd (damn cable) he missed third right after me and i still won. my SER definately feels like there is an LSD in the trans, it locks both axles everytime. I used to think thatthis car would never hook on the launch because when i first got it it would wheel hop so bad i thought the windshield was coming loose. in any case i give it a good dry hop and minimal spin while feathering the clutch out of the hole, i think i can explain it as just keep revs up enough so as not to bog the motor while maintaining good traction, i leave at around 1750rpm, but increase throttle as clutch engages. - - - - -TSC must be off - - - - -- -. shift just about 300rpm short of redline, the car dies around 6200 anyways.
mods - AEM CAI, modified timing, fan temp, idle rpm raised, thorttle relearnt, idle relearnt.
PS have also run severla G35s in various trim levels, thought my wins could be due to driver error, now i am thinking the SER has been well underrated as far as power.


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

nice..now try and race and 3.5 se mod for mod and see who wins.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really don't know why people swear fcking with the timing on altimas is gonna do any good... lol.. you advance the timming two hours later that thing is right back to normal..


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

i used the Lauch X.431 tool to adjsut timing, had it back on the scanner last week, timing has not been reset to OEM config.


----------

